# Totally confused about tyres - please help



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

On our VW T5 4x4 we currently have Goodyear Cargo vector 215/65R 16C M + S 106/104 T tyres. We have taken some advice about tyres for our upcoming Iceland trip and have been told that;
1) we can reduce tyre pressure while on the rough roads ( and carry a compressor to reinflate when back on tarmac) though I'm not sure what to reduce it to
and
2) that all-terrain (AT) tyres might be more useful.
Does anyone have any views about either of these?
If we fit AT tyres can these also be used as winter tyres when the temperature drops below 7deg C, or is it necessary to buy special AT winter tyres if we want to do this. It just seems a lot of money for AT tyres if we can't use them in another context.
So I'm utterly confused what is the best thing to do and will be grateful for any advice,
Lala


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't know if much has changed since we were there (some time ago now) but our hire car needed new tyres at 8500kms. 
They were chewed to pieces by the rolled lava roads that quick. 

The hire company did the same as everybody else seemed to and fitted remoulds. they said there wasn't much point in fitting anything better as they got ruined so quickly.

So maybe some off-road treaded remoulds?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

You currently have one of the worst tyres I have ever experienced. They have even been flagged up with VW as an issue with T5's when they were the only M+S rated tyre available in 17" for there wheels.

Noise issues and useless on anything but dry tarmac.

Don't confuse A/T and I/T tyres with winters. They can be labelled both or one.

For example, Yokohama Geolander G072 I/T are winters. But many I/T or A/T are not winters.

Think you may be better off with something like.

Falken HS-437 Van 215/65 R16C 109/107T Winters.

Use them all year.

TM


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> You currently have one of the worst tyres I have ever experienced. They have even been flagged up with VW as an issue with T5's when they were the only M+S rated tyre available in 17" for there wheels.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's not good news! They were recommended and fitted by our VW dealer less than a year ago. we didn't want these tyres, we wanted Michelin Agilis but VW told us we couldn't get them in our size!

Thanks for the recommendations, we shall study them tomorrow,
Lala


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*good point*



Stanner said:


> I don't know if much has changed since we were there (some time ago now) but our hire car needed new tyres at 8500kms.
> They were chewed to pieces by the rolled lava roads that quick.
> 
> The hire company did the same as everybody else seemed to and fitted remoulds. they said there wasn't much point in fitting anything better as they got ruined so quickly.
> ...


That is a good point, get some cheapies and chew them up.

eBay!

Then put your Vectors back on!

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Me again 

If you look at the Seikel site, and give them your email for 24hr access to their tech info, then click on tyres, you get a wide range of types but also sizes for a T5 Syncro, mud terrains and all terrains, some of which may also require new wheels. You could look at someone like BF Goodrich's site to check which of Seikel's suggestions fit on your current wheel size.

http://www.vw-offroad-seikel.de/en/products/technical-informations/

I found that from http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=45439

which also said

"4x4 tyre upgrades referred to in the accompanying technical articles

215/65R15 (661mm / 26.0") T4 only

205/65R16 (673mm / 26.5") T4 / T5
215/60R16 (664mm / 26.14") T4 only
215/65R16 (687mm / 27.0") T4 / T5 - this is on the limit of the T4's clearance, so some tread patterns may touch the body on lock without bodywork modifications or raising the suspension slightly.

225/50R17 (657mm / 25.87") T4 only
225/55R17 (679mm / 26.73") T4 / T5
235/45R17 (643mm / 25.1") T4 only - offering the smallest overall diameter.
245/45R17 (652mm / 25.67") T4 / T5

245/45R18 (678mm / 26.69") T4 / T5"

Having said that, July's edition of Volksworld Camper has a few pages on a German registered T25 Syncro touring Iceland last year, including 600mm deep river crossings. They've been there once before, and seem to have used Hankook 235/14 110 winter tyres both times whatever they are? They look like normal van tyres, possibly just like the ones you have? The owners email is included saying please contact him with any questions. I've finished with it, and have a few other bits you may find helpful? Tyre cost still may end up being money wasted if you turn around at the first ford!

As for pressures, I doubt you will find official guidance giving specific figures for you. The point as I'm sure you know is to lower ground pressure, (hopefully increasing traction and for some tyres they will self clean at each rotations flex), which happens mostly by a lengthening of the footprint but also a slight widening. The widening is visually obvious and a good rule of thumb, if you can see a bulge that will do. That will probably be around half road pressure.

Lower pressures still will also be fine, but the golden thing is to be gentle and slow. My front tyre pressure is about 50psi, and at about 18 they've been fine but I've kept below maybe 20mph. Sharp turns on the wheel may unseat them so this is a "get out of jail" pressure. Michelins guideline suggestions for me (on any tyre) are general rocky offroad = 66%, sand = 40%, emergency = 33 %. Rocky stuff may nick the sidewall with too big a bulge, so will probably be why thats a little higher.

A Mercedes Unimog video, info at 7.00 mins in regarding tyre pressures.






"Off road" tyres often have a taller sidewall to allow for a more cushioned ride, as well as giving room to air down, so maybe an equivilent AT tyre for you would have a slightly higher sidewall? Nice fat mud tyres are often surprisingly cheap, low profile versions with a high speed rating for the latest Range Rover Sport may be a lot more pricey, and won't work as well.

These are supposed to be good compressors, the average thing from Halfords may struggle with four 50% reinflates several times a day. Get a valve removing tool, and a handfull of spare valve cores, because airing up and down is much quicker having taken the valve out.

http://www.mattsavage.com/acatalog/compressors_portable.html

I'm sure there is a UK T5 thats driven to India, so I know you can explore a nice country like Iceland


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Jason,
Lots of food for thought here.
I've sent you a pm,
lala


----------

